# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >   Booked the summer trip to Vail and I do this every other year.  Do a lot of mountain biking, running, a raft trip, and hiking.  We also check out the local dining establishments in Vail as well.  Oka

## griemersma

Booked the summer trip to Vail and I do this every other year.  Do a lot of mountain biking, running, a raft trip, and hiking.  We also check out the local dining establishments in Vail as well.  Okay, what am I missing that I should experience while I am in ski country in the summer time?

----------


## MIke R

you are in and amongst  some of the best trout fishing in America if you are into that...other that that you pretty much covered it all....even though I lived there for 8 years I only spent one summer there, the summer my daughter was born...I was blown away as to how nice the weather was....and how late it stayed light out....go to Bert and Yetis in Vail...its their version of Le Select...Blus is where the locals  go to eat often as well..and MI Zuppas I swear is the best soups in the world

----------


## MIke R

take a drive to the hot springs in Glenwood Springs if you want to do something different ...go hiking around Sylvan Lake just past Beaver Creek

----------


## griemersma

We did the hot springs trip a few years ago and my son jumped into the hot spring and got a mouth full of the sulpher tasting water.  Needless to say he did not like it to well.  I think that I am going to try fishing this year.  There is an outfitter just down the street from the condo.

----------


## MIke R

you want very good easy trout  fishing....go to Sylvan lake....I was there once a month almost all year round..terrific hiking....terrific back country environment....really nice cabins...really good trout fishing ( limited out just about everyday I was there )

----------


## MIke R

here was the view from our cabin at Sylvan Lake

----------


## griemersma

I will add that lake to the list.

----------


## MIke R

its in Eagle...not far at all.....once you go through Eagle its about a 17 mile drive on a dirt road...its not hard core back country but it is back country...no cell signal....no internet...no cable....great little  2 room cabins with fireplaces....

----------


## rivertrash

I'll second Mike R's Sylvan Lake recommendation.  And I would add to it by encouraging you to rent a jeep to take you to Sylvan Lake.  

At some point, drive farther south of the lake on a dirt road that goes up over the mountain to Thomasville.  From Thomasville, go down the Frying Pan River, one of the best trout streams anywhere, to Basalt.  From Basalt you can go south to Aspen or north to Glenwood Springs.

Between Basalt and Glenwood Springs is Carbondale, which has one of the best restaurants in Colorado, called Six89.  It's a pretty good haul back to Vail, but get an early reservation and you can still get back before bedtime.  

We spend a lot of time out there in the summer in a jeep.  You can get trail maps at the Ranger Station at the intersection of I-70 and Hwy. 24, which is the road to Minturn, Red Cliff and Leadville.  

If you haven't been, have lunch on the deck at Mango's in Red Cliff.

----------

